# Making the switch



## ldills (Apr 28, 2013)

Well right now my hedgies cage has Gaurdian pelleted horse stall bedding(does wonders getting rid of the smell) and some CareFresh bedding.
I'm thinking about switching to a cage liner instead because the bedding is ALL over my house and my mom is going to beat me with the vacume because of it. 

Has anyone ever made that switch?
Is my hedgehog going to be okay if I do make the switch?
Is it going to effect the temperature of the cage?
Is there anyway of managing the Oder with liners?
What kind of liner would you reccomend?


----------



## CinnasParents (Mar 7, 2013)

A lot of people use fleece or flannel liners. The switch shouldn't be hard and is less costly over time, although it may cost more to begin with. All you need is the material with no loops or threads, otherwise they could get caught on their toes. A lot of people also place a paper towel or litter box in the cage near the wheel and change that out daily to help with the smell. I believe there is a thread with the pros and cons of switching to cloth bedding elsewhere on the forum.


----------



## ldills (Apr 28, 2013)

CinnasParents said:


> A lot of people use fleece or flannel liners. The switch shouldn't be hard and is less costly over time, although it may cost more to begin with. All you need is the material with no loops or threads, otherwise they could get caught on their toes. A lot of people also place a paper towel or litter box in the cage near the wheel and change that out daily to help with the smell. I believe there is a thread with the pros and cons of switching to cloth bedding elsewhere on the forum.


I'm going to get him liners today. My vet said to throw out all of his bedding and I can continue to use the CareFresh if I want, but it is just way to messy, so I'm buying him two flannel liners today.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Walmart has fleece for sale usually $5.00 a yard. fleece is better than flannel.


----------



## ldills (Apr 28, 2013)

momIImany said:


> Walmart has fleece for sale usually $5.00 a yard. fleece is better than flannel.


I got him two fleece liners. One is in his cage now and the other I used as a blanket. He loves th so much I even got him to taste strawberries! He was so happy he tasted another food!

I'm really happy I made the switch now.
I'm keeping the lid of a shoe box with carefresh under his wheel though to keep it a little cleaner. He seems to only poop when he is running on his wheel...which is pretty much all night. Except for when he takes food and water breaks.


----------



## DesertHedgehogs (Apr 2, 2013)

We made "The Switch" about two months ago. Currently my herd has five adult hedgies. I have heard that smell can be a problem, but with five hedgehogs, spot cleaning daily and changing the fleece twice a week, there's no problem. We switched for the same reason you are, bedding everywhere! 

For the fleece if you haven't bought it yet get Anti-pill fleece. It's thicker, more absorbent, and it doesn't pill over time like regular fleece does. You can use it in a single layer and be fine. Flannel is typically too thin, but if you like to sew I know of some people that will do flannel on the top and fleece on the bottom with invisible seams, or put another absorbent layer in the middle. Flannel comes in a lot more patterns and colorations than anti-pill fleece.


----------

